# Pricing for Consultation Codes



## Dr.P (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Can you please help me with pricing for following Consultation Codes;

99241-OFFICE CONSULTATION
99242-OFFICE CONSULTATION
99243-OFFICE CONSULTATION
99244-OFFICE CONSULTATION
99245-OFFICE CONSULTATION
99251-INPATIENT CONSULTATION
99252-INPATIENT CONSULTATION
99253-INPATIENT CONSULTATION
99254-INPATIENT CONSULTATION
99255-INPATIENT CONSULTATION

Thank You.


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2012)

PriyanthaG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me with pricing for following Consultation Codes;
> 
> ...




What type of pricing are you looking for?


----------



## Dr.P (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Meagan,
Since Medicare is not paying for consultation codes, We need to bill the commercial carriers. For that we need to fix the allowable amount. Can you please help me with this.

Thank You.


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 6, 2012)

That should be part of your contract with each individual payer, and since it varies from provider to provider, I'm afraid I can't help with that.  Some of them you may be able to find when you log in on their website (UHC and BCBS), but some you will have to contact your provider rep, or possibly someone in your admin dept may be able to help you.


----------



## Dr.P (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you Meagan.


----------

